# Safety Glasses



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is how I have been running around since yesterday. I had just made a bandset with 20-40 tubes. I was only testing the draw length by holding the pouch in my slingshot hand and the tubes in my draw hand. One of the tubes slipped and the pouch came back and hit me right in the eye.

I don't wear safety glasses when doing things like this, but I do wear them when shooting (although not always). I think I will always wear them when shooting now. And be much more careful when even stretching in my hands.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Ow, Bill!! You gonna be ok? What did Doc say? I do just like you do, but I will wear them when doing test pull from now on!
Get better soon!


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Holy cow!! That is terrible! Did the Dr say that there would be any lasting vision damage?


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Wow a graffic reminder of how things can happen so fast! Gee Bill, speedy and healthy recovery of that eye bud!
Your eyeglasses obviously didn't offer any protection huh?


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

AaronC said:


> Holy cow!! That is terrible! Did the Dr say that there would be any lasting vision damage?












Serious bummer! Very sorry to hear about your very unfortunate mishap.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That sucks royally! Sorry to see







Wish you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Sorry to see that picture...hope all works well for you with no vision problems or lasting damage


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Ouch!
Sorry to see that happen to you Dayhiker.
I wish you a quick recovery.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A graphic reminder to us all ...

Hope your recovery is rapid and complete ...

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Here is how I have been running around since yesterday. I had just made a bandset with 20-40 tubes. I was only testing the draw length by holding the pouch in my slingshot hand and the tubes in my draw hand. One of the tubes slipped and the pouch came back and hit me right in the eye.
> 
> I don't wear safety glasses when doing things like this, but I do wear them when shooting (although not always). I think I will always wear them when shooting now. And be much more careful when even stretching in my hands.


Wow! That sucks, big time. I hope there is no permanent damage.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Ouch man, here's hoping for a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I didn't go to the doc yet. But I couldn't see any damage to the working parts of my eye. Vision is blurred but it seems that the eyeball is bruised. I put the bandage on myself to keep the eye closed to let things heal up.

I didn't have the glasses on when it happened.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I hope you will be ok completely soon!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Sorry to hear (see) this.
Get better soon.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

And I was just thinking about getting a good safety shield (to go over my glasses) this morning!

Wishing you a quick and complete recovery.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Whoa Bill,

Sorry about that happening to you. It made my stomach drop because I will do somethings w/o glasses and it is those odd times/things that can get us.


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

aww DH im sorry to see this happen to anyone, none the less you! I hope you heal up fast, no depth perception sucks!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Don't take a chance. See a Doc. Your shooting career is on the line. Not like a hand hit or something. Best of wishes and a lesson for *ALL *of us.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

treefork said:


> Don't take a chance. See a Doc. Your shooting career is on the line. Not like a hand hit or something. Best of wishes and a lesson for *ALL *of us.


+1 !

Go get it looked at please. Just to be on the safe side. Blurry vision after trauma should be checked. Ok, I'll shut up
now as your a grown man.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't mean that I won't go to a doctor. But I don't think that waiting a couple of days to see if my vision clears up will do any harm. If it persists thru tomorrow I will certainly be going to the doctor.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG, are you sure your OK? hope and wish everything back to normal soon!


----------



## MAV (Mar 18, 2012)

See the Doc, NOW!


----------



## Jeosndhaks (Mar 29, 2012)

I recommend seeing the doctor immediately, there might be some damage that can get worse over time. 
I hope you have a quick and speedy recovery


----------



## muddog15 (Aug 15, 2012)

wow, i hope you will be ok, i need to get some safty glasses, a couple of them ive tried have been really hard to see out of. they made everthing blurry. i wear subscription bi focals but i cant shoot with them because of the bi focals.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Get well soon !!


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Terrible thing to happen Dayhiker, hope all is well with your eye and as Mr Paint said, no depth perception sucks, I know as I have no vision in my left eye so get that taken care of....Btw, just picked up 2 pairs of safety glasses last week, now to get into the habbit of wearing them....get well soon.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Update: Just got back from the doctor. It is a bruised cornea and broken blood vessel in the left eye as well, since I got it in both eyes, but the right eye is far worse. He gave me a prescription for an anti-biotic ointment and told me to come back in two days to see how things are healing. I can see a little better now.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

get well soun & good recovery


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh Bill! I'm very sorry for that! I wish you get well soon......all the best, Bob.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a nasty accident







But I do thank you for sharing this with other members, as a kind of warning. I only hope you get well, my friend. I think it will not be permanent, because I remember many years ago an accident with my mother and my baby cousin: my cousin slapped accidentaly my mother with a toy. Her eye became all red (dreadfull sight), but in a few weeks restored to normal color. It was also broken vessels and bruises (hence the red color).
I wish you sincerely a speedy recovery
Q


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, Q. And thanks to everyone who commented and to those who offered advise... Please follow my lead and wear eye protection from now on.


----------



## Roman5150 (Sep 14, 2012)

Wow after seeing that im not doing anymore shooting with out some eye protection. I bet if it had been a round in the pouch the damage would have ben much worse. Accidents happen though. Hope you get well soon bud.


----------



## rosco (Jan 10, 2012)

Your picture paints a thousand words and my eyes are still watering even though I've got to page 4.

Eye hits by whatever means are the pits. Thanks for the post. All the best.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

After 4 days, here's what we've got (blurry vision still)


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Wishing you the best....please keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Holey buckets, Bill!!! I'm glad it's not any worse. I did a similar thing while fishing and I was terrified I had lost my eye. It hurt and poured like a waterfall. I pulled on a limb stuck plug and the knot broke sending four feet of 40 lb fluorocarbon leader right at my face. Just a small nick to my eyelid, some bruising, constant watering and aversion to light, lasting a couple of days.
It's amazing how fast you can close your eye. That thin little lid might have saved us both.
Speedy recovery. Life lessons are the bane of my existence.

Your second picture, as sad and sobering as it may be, reminded me of a scene from The Life Aquatic with Steve Zissou.





Here's a gif to make you feel better.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Bill,
hope you're feeling better Bud. That looks nasty. You are a true slingshot addict though. Right back on the horse after a fall. My type people!!!!! Be well. Flatband


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Gary. Joe, come on I'm way handsomer than that guy, ha ha!


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Dayhiker said:


> Thanks Gary. Joe, come on I'm way handsomer than that guy, ha ha!


I'll give you that. At least one of your eyes is normal.

Seriously, I hope it heals quickly. My fellas and I will talk to the Grand Physician for ya tonight.


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

No!! That really sux. Hope you heal up & feel better soon.


----------

